# Quick Post-Install Guide



## d3ahtsd00r (Aug 17, 2013)

Can someone point me to a decent post-install guide? I'm currently reading the handbook but its really in depth. I'm mainly just looking for best practices and/or performance tweaks after a new install.

This is the first time over ever installed FreeBSD and I'm completely lost. More so than when I tried Linux the first time.

Cheers :e


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Aug 17, 2013)

I'd maybe brush up on the threads here containing subversion, the ones mentioning hardening, aliases, and lastly check all the titles in the HowTo section here. Maybe focus on one aspect at a time; I don't know if anyone has had the time to post one that has the newest developments included within it...


----------



## d3ahtsd00r (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks, I will definitely do that. Trying to start FreeBSD is pretty overwhelming at first. It seems pretty mature so far, but just very under-used by the public so it makes it harder for us new guys.


----------



## lme@ (Aug 17, 2013)

There are some manpages you can read: ports(), tuning(), security() and in 9.2: bsdconfig().

Also, don't forget to take a look at FreeBSD's exhaustive handbook.


----------



## ta0kira (Aug 21, 2013)

d3ahtsd00r said:
			
		

> Thanks, I will definitely do that. Trying to start FreeBSD is pretty overwhelming at first. It seems pretty mature so far, but just very under-used by the public so it makes it harder for us new guys.


It really depends on what you're trying to get out of it. The things you do after installation will be a lot different if you're running a server, workstation, laptop, or home desktop. You should start by deciding the purpose of the machine and how important the different aspects of security are for that purpose. For example:


Will you need to provide network services? If so, will you need to access them from outside of your LAN?
Will you utilize the machine directly, or will you do so over a network?
Will you allow access to any other users? If so, will you know them personally and/or will you trust them to utilize the machine's resources responsibly?
Will you be installing a lot of GUI-based ports, e.g. browsers, media players, games, etc.?
Will you be running any software or storing any data that takes priority over everything else?
Kevin Barry


----------



## junovitch@ (Aug 27, 2013)

When I was building my current setup in VMWare I documented everything to the point where once I did the install to bare hardware I would be able to just copy/paste over an SSH session.  Everything I documented is on Github and linked to from this HOWTO http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=36661.  I also saved other links in many places in case I had to look back and it has been very helpful in the upkeep of my setup.


----------



## fbsd1 (Sep 7, 2013)

Googling for "bsd install" brings up the "Freebsd FreeBSD Install Guide". http://www.a1poweruser.com


----------



## npgm (Sep 17, 2013)

I wrote a quick post a while back, check it out. It could help.
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=41066


----------

